# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  beje mausin me flamurin e shqiperise

## tositosi

nqs doni me e ba mausin me flamurin e shqiperise shkoni tek ky link 

http://totallyfreecursors.com/cursor_files/albania.ani dhe downlodojeni psh. ne desktop

pastaj shkojme start ==> controll panel ==> mouse ==> pointers ==> diku aty 

poshte ne tabelen qe shfaqet e keni browse klikojeni dhe hapeni folderin ku e keni 

shkarku ate filen pare psh. une e shkarkova ne desktop e klikoni filen pastaj ok dhe

 mausi juaj eshte flamuri i shqiperise . respekt

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk eshte me mire;ti njisésh i cop leter siper me vinovil,se sa te bésh gjithe keto veprime.

----------


## Linda5

> Nuk eshte me mire;ti njisésh i cop leter siper me vinovil,se sa te bésh gjithe keto veprime.


Ncq se na han shqiponja doren  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ncq se na han shqiponja doren :D:D


Me mir te haj doren,se sa te prishesh komjuterin...
Se nuk shfaqesohesh dot as tek tekniku....ça ti thush,kur te pyesi pse u prish?
Desha me bo mausin me shqiponje!

----------


## illyrian rex

Shtrohet pyetja. Me cilen koke te shqiponjes te bejme click?

----------


## Linda5

> *Me mir te haj doren,se sa te prishesh komjuterin*...
> Se nuk shfaqesohesh dot as tek tekniku....ça ti thush,kur te pyesi pse u prish?
> Desha me bo mausin me shqiponje!


Ore ky e kishte llafin per miushin dhe jo per komjuterin ....lol

Maus i vejm nje tjeter ,po dore ku ta gjej un qe ta vej :ngerdheshje: 

Teknikut i themi ,i erdhi vakti me u prish  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Shtrohet pyetja. Me cilen koke te shqiponjes te bejme click?


Ore ti ,pa dhen reputacion nuk ka pergjigje per ty :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## busavata

> Shtrohet pyetja. Me cilen koke te shqiponjes te bejme click?


joo , nuk bon ... se ja then koken shqiponjes  duke bo klick-a ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Shtrohet pyetja. Me cilen koke te shqiponjes te bejme click?


HahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaMe te dyja,po dy klik pernjeher...

----------


## gjirfabe

> HahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaMe te dyja,po dy klik pernjeher...



Egziston gje mundesia qe me dabell klik te behet shqiponja me 4 koke!?

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Une e dua mausin te jete kunadhe e jo shqiponje.

Kush me ndihmon per kete gje , ju lutem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Egziston gje mundesia qe me dabell klik te behet shqiponja me 4 koke!?


HahaaaaaaaaShqiponj me kater koke...Nuk ka problem,kliko kater here..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Une e dua mausin te jete kunadhe e jo shqiponje.
> 
> Kush me ndihmon per kete gje , ju lutem :D


Mir,po kunadhen si e do, e do me dy koka?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ju te dy mos haroni se ketu nuk eshte chitchat po eshte nje nenforum teknin nese nuk keni gje nga ana teknike per te kontribuar kaloni ne chitchat ose ande nga keni ardh!!!!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Mir,po kunadhen si e do, e do me dy koka?


Kater kembet e kunadhes jane te mjaftueshme.
Pa koke mundesisht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ju te dy mos haroni se ketu nuk eshte chitchat po eshte nje nenforum teknin nese nuk keni gje nga ana teknike per te kontribuar kaloni ne chitchat ose ande nga keni ardh!!!!


Lëre se po bën humor të hollë Serafimi.Mos e luaj se ka mar hov.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Lëre se po bën humor të hollë Serafimi.Mos e luaj se ka mar hov.


Do te pergjigjem neser,se sot kam pune.

----------

